# Specialized Tarmac Headset



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what kind of headset can replace the Mindset proprietary crap that Specialized put in there? I've seen threads that a Cane Creek IS-2, 6, or 8 would work, but no definitive answer confirming it. Just wondering what kind of cartridge bearings are in there. I putting in a new fork and when I pulled the headset parts out to look at it, all the bearings came tumbling down.

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple...*

If you've got the cartridge (?) bearings out, then you can measure the OD of the bearing. A 41mm diameter means it's the IS standard and any IS standard headset will work. The side of the bearing may also be marked 36 x 45, which are the angles of the inner and outer race contacts with the fork and head tube. The models you've noted are just quality variations on the IS standard.

Since the headset is proprietary, you may find there is no other replacement.


http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=68


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

The ball bearings fell out. But the bearing itself won't come out.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

If you search you'll find that it takes the "cane creek standard" The IS-2 will work. I think the difference between the IS-2 & IS-8 is the top headset cap is the only difference in height & material. You do need to knock out the mindset bearing & retainers, then you can install the IS-2. You may need ot add a 3mm spacer due the mindset bearings being installed deeper into the headtube.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

capt_phun said:


> If you search you'll find that it takes the "cane creek standard" The IS-2 will work. I think the difference between the IS-2 & IS-8 is the top headset cap is the only difference in height & material. You do need to knock out the mindset bearing & retainers, then you can install the IS-2. You may need ot add a 3mm spacer due the mindset bearings being installed deeper into the headtube.


Thanks. Cane Creek themselves confirmed this that the IS-2, 6, and 8 would work. The difference between the IS-2 to the 6 and 8 is that it isn't stainless steel. The IS-6 and 8 are stainless steel. The 8 is all nifty carbon fiber look though.

An update regarding my bearing though, I can't install a new headset or bearing set. My Mindset bearing is stuck inside the frame. It's almost as if it was welded in there. Two mechanics haven't been able to get it out - one working for an hour. We're talking hammers, chisels, screw drivers, small crowbars, and the standard headset bearing removal tool.

The shop is going to try "alternative" means. So I'm pretty bummed right now. Unlike some lucky others this is my only bike. After my Bar I was looking forward to a lot of riding to unwind...instead I'm getting wound up!


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

Huh?

Mine came with the Cane Creek headset. But it's the cheaper one. Yay I guess?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

My bike is an '06 Tarmac Expert. It came with this Specialized Mindset crap.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Any word on this as to the replacement headset for the Tarmac? I have a 2007 S-Works Tarmac Frameset that does not have a complete headset. I live in Okinawa. There is only one authorized Specialized dealer where deliveries are extremely slow and the language barrier isn't helping. Thanks.


Ryan


----------



## xrazer (Aug 5, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of headset can replace the Mindset proprietary crap that Specialized put in there? I've seen threads that a Cane Creek IS-2, 6, or 8 would work, but no definitive answer confirming it. Just wondering what kind of cartridge bearings are in there. I putting in a new fork and when I pulled the headset parts out to look at it, all the bearings came tumbling down.
> 
> Thanks.


Why not consult your Specialized dealer? My 2008 Tarmac Pro frame came with a Cane Creek IS-? model instead of the Mindset I expected. I suspect the Mindset is also a Cane Creek relabeled part like many other rebadged headsets out there. I have had no issues with the headset.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent some time on the phone with Cane Creek this morning. It looks like my 2007 S-Works Tarmac takes their IS-Xi, Campy Compatible headset. The O.D. of the bearing required is 41.8mm which is the Campy stuff. There is also a brief blurb in the Technical document for the Tarmac with reference to the Campagnolo Mindset bearings. 

Good news is, I have all the parts necessary to put my Tarmac together but It won't have any of the seals. I am going to continue to press the local Okinawa Specialized Dealer for a complete headset but I am not holding my breath. I have also emailed my local S-Works dealer back home in Tennesee but no response from them yet.


----------



## bhsavery (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone know the best way to remove these headsets? Can't get the bearings out...


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Update: Even the specialized representative and the specialized dealer didn't realize this. You need a special proprietary headset removal tool for this. They had to special order one in. A couple shops tried every conventional and unconventional means of this. Even then, if you get the ball bearings out or they fall out, to replace them you need a new Minset Headset component...requiring again the special tool. This is how I remember it back in August. All in all, very dissapointed in Specialized's technology, their representatives and agents.

Pretty much you are stuck with what is in there. I got so sick of waiting that I went out and bought a Look 585. Had a new bike ordered, shipped, built up (this process TWICE) before they figured out and fixed the Tarmac. I have the Tarmac in the garage to sell now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Update: Even the specialized representative and the specialized dealer didn't realize this. You need a special proprietary headset removal tool for this. They had to special order one in. A couple shops tried every conventional and unconventional means of this. Even then, if you get the ball bearings out or they fall out, to replace them you need a new Minset Headset component...requiring again the special tool. This is how I remember it back in August. All in all, very dissapointed in Specialized's technology, their representatives and agents.
> 
> Pretty much you are stuck with what is in there. I got so sick of waiting that I went out and bought a Look 585. Had a new bike ordered, shipped, built up (this process TWICE) before they figured out and fixed the Tarmac. I have the Tarmac in the garage to sell now.


Aren't LOOK forks proprietary?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Aren't LOOK forks proprietary?


No, the Look fork isn't proprietary. That comes out and goes in easy. When you have to pry the headset out with only a special tool that is messed up.

For what it is worth, the Look fork is awesome. The crown race is built in, so no need for a tool there. The bearings just get plopped in, no special ones like Specialized.


----------



## x-wrench (Jul 21, 2004)

*2008 Ruby Comp-same story*

I'm having the same problem with my g-friend's 2008 Ruby comp. The bearings separated, and it's been impossible to get the races out of the frame. I supposed Specialized has some sort of expanding wedge tool that grabs the inner diameter of the race so it holds on tightly while it's being punched out.


----------

